# RAT 5 Mouse



## Will172 (Mar 24, 2011)

Got a new mouse, the Cyborg RAT 5 mouse, it has a thumb scroll wheel. I can't figure out how to bind it to scroll pages horizontally. Anyone know how to macro that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

IF it's supported, it would be in the mouse software. I've not seen an option for horz scrolling, not that I've looked.


----------



## Will172 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I have been in to the mouse software, and basically it has the option to rebind all of the buttons. It gives me the option to assign a macro or a button press to the wheel, but I don't know what to write in the box e.g. if you want it to press a when you scroll right you press a in the box and it will do it for you. I don't know what to do to make it scroll right and left basically. It must do it, because at the moment the scroll wheel isnt doing anything...


----------

